# What is this?



## rdebolt (Apr 18, 2013)

I am not sure if this post is in the correct place, so sorry if not. I am new here, but not to DIY electronics. I build controllers for Christmas lights for a hobby. 

My son is trying to put a sub, amp and speakers in his 2011 F150 and let the smoke out of his stereo. Of course he could not ask dad for any help because he is 23 and knows everything right? Anyway if anyone could tell me what this is. I destroyed it taking it out, because I was trying not to hurt the PCB so forgive the crudeness of the pins. There are no part numbers on this so I know that this is a long shot, but........


It is a factory stereo. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

rdebolt said:


> I am not sure if this post is in the correct place, so sorry if not. I am new here, but not to DIY electronics. I build controllers for Christmas lights for a hobby.
> 
> My son is trying to put a sub, amp and speakers in his 2011 F150 and let the smoke out of his stereo. Of course he could not ask dad for any help because he is 23 and knows everything right? Anyway if anyone could tell me what this is. I destroyed it taking it out, because I was trying not to hurt the PCB so forgive the crudeness of the pins. There are no part numbers on this so I know that this is a long shot, but........
> 
> ...


A better pic would help and where did you remove it from, what part of the vehicle?


----------



## rdebolt (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't have a better pic with me at work. It came from the CD\Stereo head. It is the PCB above the CD Module. I can post better pics later.

Here is a little larger size of the same picture


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

IC Amp?


----------



## rdebolt (Apr 18, 2013)

benny said:


> IC Amp?



If I were to get the head part number is there a way to get the exact part number of this?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Buy a new what ever he tore the hell apart 

Otherwise, yeah you can put it back together for twice the original price


----------



## rdebolt (Apr 18, 2013)

I found this. Just not sure how many different specs there are for these. 

LM4780TA Overture Audio Power Amp IC TO-220 27 Pin LM4780


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

That is not the same thing as what you removed, similar package maybe, but different amp. What headunit did that chip come out of?


----------



## rdebolt (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll have to get the model number of the head unit. I am at work now so I won't be able to get it until later. Here is a schematic from Ford. It is the 18806 in the picture. Thanks very much for the help!


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Stock HU? Easiest solution: get another HU. Might be able to find another stocker at the wrecking yard or on the Bay


----------



## rdebolt (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes it is a stock unit.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yep. it is some kind of integrated circuit amplifier most likely. he prolly shorted out the wires and then turned it on, i doubt there is short circuit protection.

best bet is to get a second hand radio from ebay or the pick and pull, or buy a dash kit, wiring harness, antenna adapter, and new radio - then have a professional install it with a warranty


----------



## rdebolt (Apr 18, 2013)

req said:


> yep. it is some kind of integrated circuit amplifier most likely. he prolly shorted out the wires and then turned it on, i doubt there is short circuit protection.
> 
> best bet is to get a second hand radio from ebay or the pick and pull, or buy a dash kit, wiring harness, antenna adapter, and new radio - then have a professional install it with a warranty


Ya, but what fun is that? :laugh: Thanks everyone. I knew it would be a long shot, but I was just hoping that I could fix this unit for him. Thanks for the replies!

Roger


----------



## rdebolt (Apr 18, 2013)

OK So not wanting to give up!! I have a part number, but cannot find one. Any suggestions on where to find? TDA7562B 

Thanks!
Roger


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

TDA7562B STMicroelectronics | TDA7562B-ND | DigiKey


----------



## rdebolt (Apr 18, 2013)

benny said:


> TDA7562B STMicroelectronics | TDA7562B-ND | DigiKey


Thanks Benny. That is a non stock item and have to order a bunch with a 155 day wait.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

These people are local and listed as a distributor for ST ME. May still be wholesale though.

FUTURE ELECTRONICS BOISE, ID +1 800 444 0050

http://www.st.com/stonline/contactus/contacts/index.php?type=4#AMERICAS


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

This auction is for a Pioneer DEH-17 (Mosfet 50w x 4) cd player. 

Pioneer DEH 17 Head Unit | eBay

This is at $5.00 and in 4hours will be sold


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have recent good success with these guys in finding a "cheap" factory radio. You could replace the broken one, or salvage the components you need to fix the one you have. 

Chevy GM, Ford Lincoln Mercury items in Discount OEM Radios store on eBay!


----------

